# Thiago Silva e David Luiz da bambini. Foto



## admin (2 Luglio 2013)

*Thiago Silva e David Luiz,* la coppia di centrali del Brasile vincitore della Confederations Cup, erano inseparabili anche da bambini. O almeno così sembra. *Ronaldo*, sul suo profilo Twitter, ha pubblicato una* foto* che ritrae due *bambini* che sembrano davvero essere Silva e Luiz. Su internet ci si chiede: ma sono (erano) veramente loro? Se non lo fossero, guardando l'immagine, si potrebbe dire che i bambini siano due cloni degli attuali centrali della Seleçao.

Foto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Luglio 2013)

Luiz non sembra lui, tutto troppo diverso

Silva è identico


----------



## hiei87 (3 Luglio 2013)

Credo siano i loro figli. Non so se Thiago ne abbia uno, ma mi pare di aver visto in qualche foto il piccolo David Luiz e dovrebbe essere quello in foto.


----------



## Brain84 (3 Luglio 2013)

I colori della foto non sono assolutamente anni '80. La foto è chiaramente fatta in digitale. Saranno i figli


----------



## jaws (3 Luglio 2013)

Uno è del '84 e l'altro del '87. Uno è cresciuto a Rio e l'altro a San Paolo.
Sono sicuramente loro, si si


----------



## Canonista (3 Luglio 2013)

Il fantomatico Luiz bambino è troppo più brasileiro di quello vero 

Però Thiaghino è identico a Thiagone


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2013)

Non credo siano loro, Thiago può essere ma luiz no guardate il naso


----------



## Gekyn (3 Luglio 2013)

come mi piacerebbe avere loro come coppia centrale di difesa nel milan....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Luglio 2013)

ma quale figli...so loro


----------



## BB7 (3 Luglio 2013)

Non sono nè i loro figli nè loro stessi. Fra i due ci sono QUATTRO anni di differenza e penso si noterebbero a quell'età.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Luglio 2013)

Hanno preso un bimbo uguale a Thiago e l'hanno messo vicino ad uno con i capelli alla Luiz (con una faccia totalmente diversa).


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> come mi piacerebbe avere loro come coppia centrale di difesa nel milan....



Mi ricordo che Thiago aveva spinto fortemente per convincere i nostri a fare un investimento. Il prezzo era troppo alto...


----------



## jaws (3 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo che Thiago aveva spinto fortemente per convincere i nostri a fare un investimento. Il prezzo era troppo alto...



Fortuna che nessuno gli ha dato retta


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Penso possano essere i figli. Loro non sono di sicuro.


----------



## Van The Man (3 Luglio 2013)

Fake clamoroso, tra l'altro David Luiz è nativo dello Stato di San Paolo, e Thiago Silva di Rio città. E, come diceva qualcuno, hanno una differenza di età che si noterebbe


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Fortuna che nessuno gli ha dato retta



Il prezzo era alto ma giusto, Luiz ora è uno dei centrali più forti...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Luglio 2013)

luiz sembra forte perché accanto ha appunto thiagone ma non so se zapata o mexès abbiano chissà cosa da invidiargli,tranne la tecnica migliore e le bordate su punizione


----------



## jaws (4 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il prezzo era alto ma giusto, Luiz ora è uno dei centrali più forti...



Ma proprio no, per me è una sciagura e infatti al Chelsea per limitare i danni l'hanno spostato centrocampista


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma proprio no, per me è una sciagura e infatti al Chelsea per limitare i danni l'hanno spostato centrocampista



Nell'ultimo anno è migliorato moltissimo in questo senso.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Luglio 2013)

Due sconosciuti imitano i due bambini.


----------



## Frikez (17 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Nell'ultimo anno è migliorato moltissimo in questo senso.



Ad avercene uno con quel piede davanti alla difesa, Phil Jones è un altro che prenderei all'istante..dopo possiamo giocare anche con Astori e Bonera.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Due sconosciuti imitano i due bambini.



erano loro


----------



## pennyhill (17 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> erano loro



No, c'è scritto anche nell'articolo da cui è tratta l'immagine  , i due bambini si chiamano Liam e Murilo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Luglio 2013)

impressionante la somiglianza del bambino con thiago  sarà un figlio nascosto


----------

